# Expats in Pune



## ssood (Feb 7, 2016)

Hi, anyone here moved from Australia to Pune. Need information on good international school and closeby suburbs.


----------



## dkmahajan (Mar 4, 2016)

Hi,

I'm also seeking same information.


----------



## albertwilliam (Apr 20, 2016)

One of my neighbors is located in Pune. Let me ask which one is better.


----------



## cyberbeast07 (Dec 20, 2015)

Staying in Pune since more than 2 years now. Guys, It totally depends in which area you have an employer / or want to settle in. Because of lot of traffic in Pune, I wouldn't suggest something like you go stay in Magarpatta while you have to commute to Hinjewadi. In rush hours, consider 1 hour per 10kms of commute!


----------

